# working out chest/biceps after back day



## joey2005 (Oct 15, 2004)

Im sore from back yesterday...I was wondering if Its sill fine to workout chest/biceps this afternoon?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 15, 2004)

yes


----------



## evilbob (Oct 15, 2004)

It???s ok to do a chest and biceps workout even if your back is still sore.
If a muscle is sore it has not fully recovered it can take up to 72 hours for a muscle to fully recover most don???t take this long  but this is when your muscles get bigger.

So if your back is sore rest it but just workout any other muscle groups that don???t involve moving the back .


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 15, 2004)

Personally, I have had the greatest gains by merely putting chest and back together consecutively, and leaving arms on the last day, being they are the smallest muscles on the body. I have increased my bicep/tricep ratio size by doing this alone.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 15, 2004)

I've worked out sore plenty of times.  I always seem to progress nonetheless.


----------



## evilbob (Oct 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've worked out sore plenty of times. I always seem to progress nonetheless.


If your sore the muscle has not recovered 
So your cutting down on your progress


----------



## Machher (Oct 17, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I've worked out sore plenty of times. I always seem to progress nonetheless.


in addition to what bob said,

its ok to workout when your muscle is sore. Just do not work the muscle that is sore. Doing otherwise will slow / stun your growth.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 17, 2004)

I still believe you should work chest/back, shoulders/hams-abs, quads/calves, arms


----------

